# Glepnir



## Bloodhowl (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 5, 2020)

opening


----------



## Baalf (Apr 6, 2020)

So... Is the anthro character the main villain? Is he a transformation of the hero? I swear I saw what I thought was the main protagonist transform into something, but it almost looks like there is an actual guy in an animal costume and he seems to be the villain which, if that is the case, automatically makes this excruciatingly uncomfortable to watch. But the intro is so all over the place that I'm not even sure what is going on. Honestly, this just looks like something I want to avoid like covid-19.

I mean, can't anime ever have Heroes that aren't human? I know they exist, and there are a few out that are pretty popular such as Beastars, but they are few and far between amongst all the humans=good/everything else=bad type anime, and like most kinds of media, it literally does make me feel sick inside.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 8, 2020)

Just watched the first episode. The main character is a real creep. He saves a girl from a burning building only to immediately smell her and then pull down her panties, before finally stopping himself at the last second and leaving her on the ground with her panties down.
Girl has every right to be mean to him and boy does she make use of it.
Beyond the MC being a creep though, I'm digging the show's style, visuals, and music. I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes.





BennyJackdaw said:


> So... Is the anthro character the main villain? Is he a transformation of the hero? I swear I saw what I thought was the main protagonist transform into something, but it almost looks like there is an actual guy in an animal costume and he seems to be the villain which, if that is the case, automatically makes this excruciatingly uncomfortable to watch. But the intro is so all over the place that I'm not even sure what is going on. Honestly, this just looks like something I want to avoid like covid-19.
> 
> I mean, can't anime ever have Heroes that aren't human? I know they exist, and there are a few out that are pretty popular such as Beastars, but they are few and far between amongst all the humans=good/everything else=bad type anime, and like most kinds of media, it literally does make me feel sick inside.


I just watched the first episode and both the main character and antagonists seem to be able to transform into stuffed animal monsters. Just different kinds.


----------

